# grounding vs bonding?????



## stillirnin (Jan 24, 2008)

I just get confused at times ,when& where&how each is used.Can someone please give me a brief explanation and example of each. Thanx in advance


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

stillirnin said:


> I just get confused at times ,when& where&how each is used.Can someone please give me a brief explanation and example of each. Thanx in advance



I am too lazy to explain but try this article. Also do a search from that page for 
*Grounding vs Bonding Part 2 of 12. *

*You will have to go to the second page of the search results . You will see 12 articles on this subject
*


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

electricista said:


> I am too lazy to explain *
> *


That means she has no idea.


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

grounding is from the electrode to the can
bonding is from the neutral to the ground
ungrounded conductor is the hot
grounded conductor is the neutral
bond bushings go to the ground bar to bond the conduit coming from underground or flex, sometimes even the ground wire protection conduit


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

If you really want to look at the subject, probably the best book on this imho is Soares book on grounding. Fairly easy to read and not fall asleep, but full of lots of good info!


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

redbeard43 said:


> grounding is from the electrode to the can
> bonding is from the neutral to the ground
> ungrounded conductor is the hot
> grounded conductor is the neutral
> bond bushings go to the ground bar to bond the conduit coming from underground or flex, sometimes even the ground wire protection conduit


A grounded conductor isn't always a neutral, ie; three phase corner ground. 


http://ecatalog.squared.com/pubs/El... Power Distribution Panelboard/2700DB0202.pdf


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

electricista said:


> I am too lazy to explain... *
> *





Chris Kennedy said:


> That means she has no idea.


I do have an idea.

Grounding is when you have your shoes off and you are standing on wet earth.

Bonding is when you have 2 people and their lips are touching.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Maybe start here...

*250.4 General Requirements for Grounding and Bonding. *

The following general requirements identify what grounding 
and bonding of electrical systems are required to accomplish. 
The prescriptive methods contained in Article 250 shall be 
followed to comply with the performance requirements of this 
section. 

(A) Grounded Systems. 

(1) Electrical System Grounding. Electrical systems that 
are grounded shall be connected to earth in a manner that 
will limit the voltage imposed by lightning, line surges, or 
unintentional contact with higher-voltage lines and that will 
stabilize the voltage to earth during normal operation. 

(2) Grounding of Electrical Equipment. Non–current- 
carrying conductive materials enclosing electrical conduc- 
tors or equipment, or forming part of such equipment, shall 
be connected to earth so as to limit the voltage to ground on 
these materials. 

(3) Bonding of Electrical Equipment. Non–current-carrying 
conductive materials enclosing electrical conductors or equip- 
ment, or forming part of such equipment, shall be connected 
together and to the electrical supply source in a manner that 
establishes an effective ground-fault current path. 

(4) Bonding of Electrically Conductive Materials and 
Other Equipment. Electrically conductive materials that 
are likely to become energized shall be connected together 
and to the electrical supply source in a manner that estab- 
lishes an effective ground-fault current path. 

(5) Effective Ground-Fault Current Path. Electrical 
equipment and wiring and other electrically conductive ma- 
terial likely to become energized shall be installed in a 
manner that creates a permanent, low-impedance circuit 
facilitating the operation of the overcurrent device or 
ground detector for high-impedance grounded systems. It 
shall be capable of safely carrying the maximum ground- 
fault current likely to be imposed on it from any point on 
the wiring system where a ground fault may occur to the 
electrical supply source. The earth shall not be considered 
as an effective ground-fault current path.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

electricista said:


> I do have an idea.
> 
> Grounding is when you have your shoes off and you are standing on wet earth.
> 
> Bonding is when you have 2 people and their lips are touching.


 
Exactly :thumbup:


----------



## 3phase (Jan 16, 2007)

electricista said:


> I do have an idea.
> 
> Grounding is when you have your shoes off and you are standing on wet earth.
> 
> Bonding is when you have 2 people and their lips are touching.


 
I loved that response from electrista also.:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricista said:


> I do have an idea.
> 
> Grounding is when you have your shoes off and you are standing on wet earth.
> 
> Bonding is when you have 2 people and their lips are touching.


 :laughing:


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

electricista said:


> I do have an idea.
> 
> Grounding is when you have your shoes off and you are standing on wet earth.
> 
> Bonding is when you have 2 people and their lips are touching.


 When two people fall to the ground with their lips touching it is called Earthing


----------

